# Key FOB question for GM4life



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

I've got an '06 GTO. The batteries in both of my key fob's died. I've read all the posts on the subject, but since I'm cheap I decided to crack one of the cases open and change out the battery. Not that big of a deal contrary to what everyone says. Once the case was open I used a miniature pair of side cutters to break the tiny tack welds loose on the tabs to the battery. I tried heat using a pinpoint soldering tip, but they wouldn't come loose. With the side cutters and a slight rolling motion the tabs came right off the battery. Straightened out the tabs with a small pair of needle nose pliars, replaced the battery, and put the case back together. I followed the instructions for re-programming the fob, but no luck. With the key in the ignition, and turned to the first click to ON, the security light flashes, but no horn beep after 10 minutes, or 15 minutes. Tried it again with the ignition turned to the second ON setting, still no horn beep after 10 to 15 minutes. The car starts and runs, but it didn't re-program to work the door locks. I tried it on both keys just to rule out any battery contact problem. Any thoughts on what's up with this?? After all the goofing around with it, I'd like the fob to unlock the doors. Thanks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

That has me stumped:confused. I've looked around the service manual and couldn't find a answer. Does the security light goes out once you start the car? Try starting the car with the key, then shut it off and try locking the car and see if that work for you. If the car don't start the programming sequence then it probly already reconize the key and will not start programing it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought you could only program these keys once?!!? I also thought I read on LS1 awhile back that people who changed their battery in their fobs had issues if they took to long. I wish I saved the thread. I could be talking out of my ass but I dont' know why this keeps popping in my head when I read the OPs post.

EDIT: http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=265578&highlight=key+battery


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I remember someone saying that that both doors have to be unlocked and the security light has to be off before you turn the key to the on position to begin the procedure. Don't open the door, roll down the windows or do anything else that would cause a change in current flow during the procedure other than turning the key off and back on when the horn beeps. That's how I did it and it worked properly on both new keys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you start out with the window open? That way you don't have to be sitting inside the whole time but you can still turn the key off and back on when you need to without opening the door.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

I really didn't think of anything concerning current flow while reprogramming. For one thing, I opened the door to get in/out so the dome light came on each time. When I inserted the key each time, the security light would blink but after 10 to 15 minutes, no horn beep. It would seem that if the keys retained the original code they should work okay, but not. You would think that simply changing the battery in the fob wouldn't be any different than starting our with a brand new one from the dealer? I'll try the re-program again today and let you know if there is any change. Thanks for your input. BTW, are you turning the key to the first ON click, or the second where the full dash comes up??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I started with the drivers window open so I could reach in and turn the key, and both doors unlocked. I turned the key to the second on position and then off which will turn of the security light, and turned the key back to the second on postion to start the procedure.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks, but just to be sure I'm clear here, you do this whole proceedure with the key in the second ON position (the one that fully lights the dash up), correct??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Redboots said:


> Thanks, but just to be sure I'm clear here, you do this whole proceedure with the key in the second ON position (the one that fully lights the dash up), correct??


Yes.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

I tried the entire key fob re-programming sequence again with the same results. The keys do not unlock the car or communicate with the BCM?? Anybody have any ideas here? Why would replacing the batteries not allow the key to re-program itself, or pick up the existing code?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Why did you replace the batteries? What was it doing to make you change the batteries?

I followed the procedure as it said in the service manual, without any issues. I didn't worry about opening and closing the doors, I open the door each time.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Huh? Why did I replace the batteries? Neither FOB would unlock the doors and the batteries are 5 years old. Rather than spend the money that some have posted here on new FOB's, I figured why not just replace the battery that GM should have provided for in the first place. The question is, why won't they open the doors with new batteries installed?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Redboots said:


> Huh? Why did I replace the batteries? * Neither FOB would unlock the doors and the batteries are 5 years old*. Rather than spend the money that some have posted here on new FOB's, I figured why not just replace the battery that GM should have provided for in the first place. The question is, why won't they open the doors with new batteries installed?


Uhh huh, thats your problem. Its odd for both key FOBs to go out just like that. Your having the same problem before you replaced your batts. You see my point, thats where I was getting to. Because if the car will not reprogram your keys because they are allready programmed. If your car starts with the keys that means your keys are not the problem. One of my key fobs the original one is about 6-7 years old and still work perfect. One of them is around 4 years. I think your problem lies somewhere else. Maybe BCM.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

One fob quit working about a year ago so I switched to the other one. In the last couple of weeks you had to get closer to the car to get it to unlock the the doors. Seemed like symptons of the battery getting weaker. It finally quit so battery replacement seemed the obvious solution. The BCM going out doesn't seem likely because everything else works okay. What's the deal with re-programming with a Tech 2, and what is that anyway?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Redboots said:


> What's the deal with re-programming with a Tech 2, and what is that anyway?


We just did that with my wife's HHR which has no way to program it yourself like the GTO. You'd have to take it to a GM dealer. They have the tech 2 scanner with the proper software. It would cost $40-$50 for them to program your two (or however many) keys. I believe that they could also tell you if your BCM is good or not during that porcedure.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Redboots said:


> One fob quit working about a year ago so I switched to the other one. In the last couple of weeks you had to get closer to the car to get it to unlock the the doors. Seemed like symptons of the battery getting weaker. It finally quit so battery replacement seemed the obvious solution. The BCM going out doesn't seem likely because everything else works okay. What's the deal with re-programming with a Tech 2, and what is that anyway?


Ahhhh well disregard. The way I read it as if both key fobs took a dump at the same time. 
Well your options are:
- Take it to the dealer and let them fiddle with it for $40 - $80
- Buy new fobs and program them yourself.

Sorry I don't have the answers for you. I haven't heard anyone yet report having success replacing batts w/o problems. Unless they want to chime in. Because programming the keys is stright forward just follow the guidance. you don't have to pucker your ass a certain way or have your car facing east to west. I hate for you to keep chasing your tail on something like this. Who knows maybe there is a reason why they are sealed.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, like I started out saying, I'm cheap. Second, I resent GM making some dumb ass key fob that takes a hundred-and-sum-odd-dollars to replace, when all that's wrong is the $1.00 battery has lived out it's life. I went to the dealer today and they want $63. for the fob, and $26. to re-program it. I didn't have the car today but they said they would try to reprogram the old fob with the new batteries first and see if that works. If not, it's either unlock the doors manually, or step up to a $90. fob. BTW, the fob's did not die at the same time, one a year ago, the other one a couple of days ago after going dowhill fast for a few days before that.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good luck. Hopefully they can program it with the Tech II. Atleast you put in the effort to make it work. And $63 is nothing thats cheap for a FOB. Some folks pay upwards of $300 or more. Buy the FOB and program it yourself and save $20. Thats what I did, they quoted me $40 and up to program.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The fob by itself is about $53 shipped from GM Parts Direct.


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

HP11, Any chance you have a part number for the FOB in case I need it. I've used GM Parts Direct before and it's lots easier if you have the part #.

Never mind, it's right on the FOB.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

92123129, right?


----------



## Redboots (Sep 30, 2009)

Yup. I asked a dumb question, it was laying right in front of me as I hit 'Submit Reply'. Good thing there is an 'Edit' button too.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Just did the reprogramming thing and it worked perfectly for me. Sat in the car, windows down (did that with old key), moved key to second position where dash lights up, vent blows, stereo turns on. First horn honk scared the #*$! out of me because I was tooling around on my laptop. After the 3 repetitions took key out and walked away from the car, tested it and things worked perfectly! Thanks for saving me $50 dealership wanted to charge me to do it.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

don't buy the China made keys off Ebay... you will be disapointed...


----------

